# HYBRIDS FOR A HIPPIE I GOT MY EYE ON YOU



## N2TORTS (Jul 7, 2012)

Yup ......hybrids for an old hippie...
I got my eye on you.........lets try and keep the negitive comments away eh? 






















JD~


----------



## pam (Jul 7, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## bigred (Jul 7, 2012)

Ok I will start out with something not negative, They really are beautiful animals


----------



## wellington (Jul 7, 2012)

Who could post negative about those beautiful torts. Love the first pic, what a cutie. I love how some torts are so sour puss faced, like the leopards and sulcatas and then others always look like they are smiling and others can have a look like what the f do you want. Got to love the torts


----------



## l0velesly (Jul 7, 2012)

Very unique patterns~


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 8, 2012)

pam said:


> Beautiful


----------



## mctlong (Jul 8, 2012)

I was wondering how hybrids would look as they aged (until now, I've only seen pics of hatchlings). Thank you for posting. The pattern is gorgeous. 

Just curious, have you noticed any health problems with the hybrids? What is their personality like? Sorry for all the questions, these little guys are just so fascinating.


----------



## tinkerbell1189 (Jul 8, 2012)

Beautiful looking torts, sorry if this seems a stupid question but what breeds are they? Thought I could see a bit of star in one?


----------



## N2TORTS (Jul 8, 2012)

mctlong said:


> I was wondering how hybrids would look as they aged (until now, I've only seen pics of hatchlings). Thank you for posting. The pattern is gorgeous.
> 
> Just curious, have you noticed any health problems with the hybrids? What is their personality like? Sorry for all the questions, these little guys are just so fascinating.



The lighter one is just the bee's knees....so full of personality ( much like the sullie's ) and more sullie looking shell shape and head shape. The darker one, more domed like a leo , head shape like a leo , and a bit more shy ,once again a leo trait. *Zero* health issues and have grown 10x their size in a year. I have owned them since 3 weeks of age, with pics and weight documented thru these times. Alot of changes and just an awesome experience watching these changes first hand!
JD~



tinkerbell1189 said:


> Beautiful looking torts, sorry if this seems a stupid question but what breeds are they? Thought I could see a bit of star in one?



No question is stupid ....."just make sure the person your asking isn't" also that their answer is accurate first hand info"


They are a Female Sullie Mother crossed with a Leopard Dad.


----------



## AustinASU (Jul 8, 2012)

How much did you pay for them and where, these are truly magnificent torts!


----------



## lynnedit (Jul 8, 2012)

They really are amazing looking!


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 8, 2012)

I just think these guys are so interesting to watch and to go back and forth seeing the influence from each of their parents.


----------



## Hyazintharar (Jul 8, 2012)

I think that producing hybrids is not at all wrong - so far we do not put them back in their natural habitat. In fact, not we are producing hybrids, but nature does. 
Without hybrids we could not have different types of dogs nor Koi fishes, nor differnt type of horses and so on....
Congratulation !


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Jul 8, 2012)

lushcious said:


> Very unique patterns~



Ditto! 

Thanks for posting the progress of these two! I can't wait to see what they look like several months from now.


----------



## tinkerbell1189 (Jul 8, 2012)

N2TORTS said:


> No question is stupid ....."just make sure the person your asking isn't" also that their answer is accurate first hand info"
> 
> 
> They are a Female Sullie Mother crossed with a Leopard Dad.



Thanks,  I think they are great, and they look so healthy and are obviously being well looked after, lucky little torts


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jul 8, 2012)

Hyazintharar said:


> I think that producing hybrids is not at all wrong - so far we do not put them back in their natural habitat. In fact, not we are producing hybrids, but nature does.
> Without hybrids we could not have different types of dogs nor Koi fishes, nor differnt type of horses and so on....
> Congratulation !



The different types of dogs, horses, and carp (koi) are not interspecific hybrids, they are intraspecific hybrids, or mixes. Big difference.

Anyway, JD, no negativity on this thread. Glad you are enjoying your pets, and that they are doing well.


----------



## Hyazintharar (Jul 8, 2012)

GeoTerraTestudo said:


> The different types of dogs, horses, and carp (koi) are not interspecific hybrids, they are intraspecific hybrids, or mixes. Big difference.
> 
> Anyway, JD, no negativity on this thread. Glad you are enjoying your pets, and that they are doing well.



Thank youn for your right and important comment . But maybe if we would go deeper with more knowledge into the genetics of tortoises what seems intergenetic is at the far end intragenetic - and that is the reason, why it works . If the babies of the hybrids would be fertile, so by definition I woukd say the crossing was intraspecific.
The different Testudo types of the meditarrenian region seems intraspecific hybrids, as they are genetically very similar and the offsprings are fertile.
A hybrid between a A. radita and a G. elegans seems for me at the first evidence interspecific - and maybe these two species do not hybridise - or have infertil offsprings. 
By the way, the only interspecific hybrid that I know is between a horse and a donkey, but as I heard it is reported also between a lion and a tiger and between horses and zebras. But always with infertil outsprings.

For this reported case it would be very interesting, if the baby-tortoises of theses hybrids will be fertile or not. It will give us a lot knowledge about the genetics of the crossed parents.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jul 8, 2012)

Hyazintharar said:


> Thank youn for your right and important comment . But maybe if we would go deeper with more knowledge into the genetics of tortoises what seems intergenetic is at the far end intragenetic - and that is the reason, why it works . If the babies of the hybrids would be fertile, so by definition I woukd say the crossing was intraspecific.
> The different Testudo types of the meditarrenian region seems intraspecific hybrids, as they are genetically very similar and the offsprings are fertile.
> A hybrid between a A. radita and a G. elegans seems for me at the first evidence interspecific - and maybe these two species do not hybridise - or have infertil offsprings.
> By the way, the only interspecific hybrid that I know is between a horse and a donkey, but as I heard it is reported also between a lion and a tiger and between horses and zebras. But always with infertil outsprings.
> ...



In order to address these and other questions regarding taxonomy and hybridization, and in order to avoid derailing this thread, I have started another thread in the "Tortoise Breeding" subforum. Here is the title and link:

"Species concepts and hybridization"


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 8, 2012)

AustinASU said:


> How much did you pay for them and where, these are truly magnificent torts!



Hi AustinASU:

Won't you take a few moments to start a new thread in the "introductions" section and tell us a bit about yourself?

(uh-uh...bad manners to ask what someone paid for something! )


----------



## Angi (Jul 8, 2012)

LOL! I thought you were posting about getting a new car


----------



## dmmj (Jul 9, 2012)

Angi said:


> LOL! I thought you were posting about getting a new car


I will get a hybrid tortoise before I do a car.
While you know my personal feelings on this, great pics. They look great.


----------



## Kerryann (Jul 10, 2012)

They are so pretty


----------



## RonHays (Jul 10, 2012)

dmmj said:


> I will get a hybrid tortoise before I do a car.
> While you know my personal feelings on this, great pics. They look great.



Amen to that.


----------

